# Is this sumac or something else?



## Kuro (Jun 18, 2015)

I found it in a local nursery. It was not sumac but Sorbaria sorbifolia, called “false spiraea” or “ash leaf spirea”, native in Far East. It probably went feral in my neighborhood.


----------

